# Apologize to Wife's friend?



## fasteddie911 (Jun 11, 2014)

I had a question regarding some comments I made towards my wife's good friend while drunk. My wife is pretty good friends with her and I see her every few weeks too, she's really friendly and nice and maybe a little sensitive. Anyways, we all went to hangout at a bar the other day along with some other friends, and I made half-joke to my wife's friend about forgetting about my wife. Before going to the bar, my wife had wanted to meet with her friend to hangout, but things kind of fell apart and I was kind of annoyed at my wife's friend as I felt she was a little responsible, not sure if I was justified or not to feel that way. So when I saw the friend I kind of blurted that half-joke about forgetting about my wife. Then a little later I brought it up again asking the friend how she felt about forgetting about my wife, again I was a little annoyed and drunk at this point and couldn't hold it back, especially since I have a pretty straightforward and blunt personality. So sometime later the friend asks my wife if I'm mad at the her, which my wife replies "no." Now, I know this friend is a bit sensitive and I feel kind of bad about it as it was kind of passive-aggressive, though I'm not sure how the friend took it, as I'm usually very friendly to my wife's friends and they say how much they like me. But is this something I should apologize for or should I not say anything and let it dissipate and be on good behavior? I would really hate to have this affect my relationship with this friend, or even more so my wife's relationship with her.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Ask your wife. If she says no....let it go. If she says it would be a good idea...then apologize. If wife says you make the call...then err on the side of "nice".


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Yeah seems alittle out of line. I look at it this way, doing nothing may harm her relationship with her friend, but apologizing could make the situation better. Just say hey I was drunk and obnoxious the other night sorry about that and let it go.

Certainly no harm can come from that. Much could come from your wife's friend who is harboring resentment toward you.. Just saying


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

First, stop drinking. You said it yourself, you were an ass because you were drunk.

So don't drink, unless you have a better grip on yourself.

Second, it's not up to US or YOUR WIFE to figure out if you should apologize or not. It has to come from YOU.

Anything else and the apology is not sincere (aka WORTHLESS).


----------

